# 2021 Bike Swaps - Eastern US - Updated 10/05/21



## PLERR (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi everyone,

The list will now always remain as *post #1*. _Keep your eye on the thread title as I will post the date of any updates there._

Show flyers will be listed in *post #2*.

Now with *HOT LINKS*! Each entry, when possible, will link to the host organization's website.

*Organizers*: Please post your show & swap flyers here! But start a new thread for your event as well to be sure you get the most exposure. I will also be on the lookout for flyers and make sure they're posted here.

As always please let me know if you spot an error or know of an event or link that I missed. PM is best for all that so we can keep the thread clean.

Have fun!
E=-)



*09/01/21 update reflecting the following changes:*

Corrected the dates for *Kutztown, PA*
Still looking for info on *Fairborn, OH*. Was this a one time event or will this continue through the rest of the year?


*2021 EASTERN Bike Swap Meets
Jan 23 *[Sat]: Lebanon, IN (Hoosier)*   CANCELLED
Jan 24* [Sun]: Butler, PA (Rapp’s Bicycle Center) *CANCELLED

Feb 00* [Sat]: Charlotte, NC (Hurricane Coaster) *CANCELLED

Mar 00* [DAY]: Uniontown, OH (Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Show & Swap Meet) *CANCELLED
Mar 20 *[Sat]: New Bremen, OH (Ohio Wheelmen Memorabilia & Swap Meet)*   SUCCESSFUL MEET!

Apr 09 &10* [Fri/Sat]: Denton, NC (Spring Carolina Pickers Fest)   *BIKES ON SATURDAY SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 11* [Sun]: Carpentersville, IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)*   SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 18* [Sun]: Grosvenordale, CT (Dudley Bicycle Swap)   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 24* [Sat]: Versailles, IN (Coolsville Spring Bicycle Swap Meet)   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Apr 24* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal)   *NEW DATE** CANCELLED (weather, not Covid)

May 01 & 02 *[Sat/Sun]: Mocksville, NC (NC Cycling Rendezvous Cycle Swap & Bike Show)   *SAT YES* / *SUN CANCELED
May 02 *[Sun]: Asbury Park, NJ (Second Life Bikes Bike & Book Jumble)   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
May 06-09* [Thu-Sat]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
May 08* [Sat]: Brooklyn, NY (Brooklyn Bike Jumble)   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
May 14-16 *[Fri-Sun]: Kutztown, PA   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
May 16 *[Sun]: Hightstown, NJ (The Bicycle Rack)*   TBD (usually the Sun after Mothers Day)** CANCELLED
May 22* [Sat]: Aurora, IL (Fox Valley Spring Bike Show & Ride)   *UNSUCCESSFUL (as per the host organization)
May 23* [Sun]: Ann Arbor, MI*   NOW SUNDAY ONLY** CANCELLED
May 29 & 30* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)   *NEW DATES SUCCESSFUL MEET!

Jun 06 *[Sun]: Tuckerton, NJ (Village Bicycles)*   NEW DATE SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Jun 13 *[Sun]: Wethersfield, CT (WHS Bicycle Club)*   SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Jun 16-19* [Wed-Sat]: Portland, IN (Vintage Motor Bike Club)   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Jun 19* [Sat]: Fitchburg, MA (Fitchburg Rides)   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Jun 26* [Sat]: Copake, NY (Copake Auction, Inc.)   *ONLINE BIDDING ONLY, NO ON-SITE SWAP MEET
Jun 26* [Sat]: Fairborn, OH (_sponsor?_)   *Unsure on how to label this one, but it did happen

Aug 8* [Sun]: Carpentersville.IL (Chicagoland Klassic Bicycle Show & Swap Meet)
*Aug 21 & 22* [Sat/Sun]: Pittsburgh, PA (Bicycle Heaven)   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Aug 29* [Sun]: Greensboro, NC (Cycle deOro Bike Shop / Classic Rendezvous)

*Sep 04* [Sat]: Commerce, GA (Pedal to the Metal)   *CANCELLED IT’S BACK! SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Sep 09-11* [Thu-Sat]: Hartville, OH (Hartville Marketplace)   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Sep 17-19* [Fri-Sun]: Kutztown, PA (_sponsor?_)   *NEW DATES SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Sep 18* [Sat]: Versailles, IN (Versailles Bicycle Blast)
*Sep 19* [Sun]: Beverly Hills, MI (Royal Oak Farmers Market)   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Sep 23-26 *[Thu-Sun]: Bowling Green, OH (Memory Lane)   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Sep 24 & 25* [Fri/Sat]: Copake, NY (Copake Auction, Inc.)   *FRI SWAP / SAT AUCTION RESCHEDULED TO NOV

Oct 01-03* [Fri-Sun]: Trexlertown, PA (Sponsor?)   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Oct 02* [Sat]: Cornelius, NC (OTR, Old Town Revival)   *SUCCESSFUL MEET!
Oct 06-09* [Wed-Sat]: Hershey, PA (Eastern Division AACA)

*Nov 06* [Sat]: Cleveland, TN (Get a Grip)
*Nov 06 *[Sat]: Rock Hill, SC (Cycle Swap)
*Nov 06* [Sat]: Safety Harbor, FL (Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap) *CANCELLED



Unconfirmed / TBD Meets
Nov 00* [Day]: Copake, NY (Copake Auction, Inc.)   *RESCHEDULED FROM SEP
Month(s) 00-00* [last Sat of each month]: Fairborn, OH (Links & Kinks?) *TBD *(dates are being finalized)


----------



## PLERR (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## DonChristie (Aug 20, 2021)

October 2nd is OTR (old town revival in Cornelius, NC. Motorcycles, cool cars/trucks and now bicycles.

November 6th is Cycle swap at the Velodrome in Rock Hill, South Carolina.

February 5 is the Hurricane coaster swap n show in Rock Hill, SC.

fun, fun, fun!


----------



## PLERR (Dec 27, 2021)

Ugh, I just now noticed that Dark Mode has rendered the list unreadable...

The 2022 list is in the works now with new formatting.

E=-)

edit: fixed the 2021 formatting, it's readable now


----------

